# Home at last



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow. Trying to have my two goats while living in San Francisco has been a challenge, but I was determined and after 5 months of having to board them about an hour away from me, I finally got the place I wanted for them which is just 4 miles from my tiny garage studio  They are now at their new home in a budget horse boarding place (and btw NOT confined to a stall)  I'm just over-joyed that I now get to see them every day. They are both so damn sweet and the little guy is getting too heavy to be a lap goat now (but he still likes to snuggle). I feel so lucky because I really want to move back out to the country somewhere (from Oregon originally), but due to work am kind of stuck here for now. But with the goats, and being so close now, I kind of get the best of both worlds. These guys have really brightened up my life here. 

Here's a photo from a couple of months ago hanging out near my friend's place in Oakland - New photos hopefully to come soon!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats on the positive move.
You should rent your snuggle goat out for therapy. City people could come visit, brush, pet and talk to the goat. They could rake up a bucket of poo berries for their garden and go home feeling more at peace and connected to what really makes life worth living. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

That's true! A long time ago when I was 19 or 20 I used to bring two of my very sweet goats to nursing homes to visit the people living there. It was great! Used to do pet therapy visits with my dogs too. I plan to cart train both of them and also take them out around the city a lot and get them used to crowds and kids (the little on already is) and stuff. It's good for me, good for them, and good for putting smiles on the faces of people around me. Maybe after a while I can take them to schools, etc.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

idahonancy said:


> They could rake up a bucket of poo berries for their garden and go home feeling more at peace and connected to what really makes life worth living.
> IdahoNancy


I think Nancy has gone off the deep end "Goat poo makes life worth living!" hahahaha. ;-)


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, the tomatoes and raspberrys and blackberrys the goat berrys feed sure make life worth living ! :lol:


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha!!! Somehow I think that's not exactly what she meant


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I just have to look at it from a lifelong gardeners view, goat berrys are great garden material.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I know that goat berries aren't as 'strong' as rabbit and chicken poo and wont burn a garden, but I think I saw somewhere that they should be composted anyway to destroy e-coli before being used on a garden.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

E. colii is one of the most populous bacteria endemic to Earth. It is literally in everything, and everybody. Exposure to air when applying the goat manure will kill most E.colii, as will natural processes that occur in the breakdown of it. Of all manures it and horse manure are among the safest.


----------

